
Facebook will pay $52M in settlement with moderators who developed PTSD - prepperpotts
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/12/21255870/facebook-content-moderator-settlement-scola-ptsd-mental-health
======
hcnews
It's not clear if they are paying 6k or 50k USD to affected moderators. Either
isn't enough for a lifelong disease imo.

Also, it's shitty that they are just paying American moderators. Shouldn't the
verdict apply globally?

~~~
prepperpotts
yeah, it doesn't necessarily seem like a lot for those affected. that said, an
upper band of $50k for damages feels like it could be enough to motivate
content moderation orgs to take this stuff more seriously?

------
mydongle
This post will probably get downvoted but, why are we not using people who
view the kind of stuff Facebook moderators have to go through, who do and
would gladly view such materials for free? If they can make a living while
enjoying themselves, and we can keep them away from normal society, that would
be a win-win, no?

~~~
gccxsse
Sounds like an outlet for allowing sharing of illegal material. Want to share
cp? Just upload it to facebook? Want to watch children get abused? Just
moderate Facebook!

